# Trailer tire sizes



## basstender10.6 (Apr 13, 2011)

So, on my 16' trailer now I have 12" by 4.80" wheels with galvanized rims. These are very costly to replace (about 100 bucks) so I was looking at harbor freight for tires. The smallest size the have is a 12"- 5.30". So, my spare tire will have a different width than my regular tires. will this be a problem?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 13, 2011)

It shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## clarkbre (Apr 13, 2011)

basstender10.6 said:


> So, on my 16' trailer now I have 12" by 4.80" wheels with galvanized rims. These are very costly to replace (about 100 bucks) so I was looking at harbor freight for tires. The smallest size the have is a 12"- 5.30". So, my spare tire will have a different width than my regular tires. will this be a problem?



The size shouldn't be a problem. However, won't the HF wheels and tires cost just as much? I looked them up and for two wheels and tires they are $100 plus shipping.

If your galv wheels are in ok shape, couldn't you just get a new set of tires put on them? I did this and it was $68 mounted for both tires.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Apr 14, 2011)

clarkbre said:


> basstender10.6 said:
> 
> 
> > So, on my 16' trailer now I have 12" by 4.80" wheels with galvanized rims. These are very costly to replace (about 100 bucks) so I was looking at harbor freight for tires. The smallest size the have is a 12"- 5.30". So, my spare tire will have a different width than my regular tires. will this be a problem?
> ...



I am looking to buy just one tire for a spare. The load star tires that I have cost $89 each and the harbor freight tire only costs $50. Plus I will b buying in store and won't have to worry about shipping.


----------

